# Multiflora Rose (Rosa multiflora)



## ParanoidBeek (Aug 1, 2010)

This is some really nasty stuff, but its here, and apparently going to stay. Does anyone know if it is atleast good for the bees with nectar or pollen?


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree that multiflora rose is nasty stuff. There is a lot of it where I am in VA. I have checked many times to see if the bees were working it. About half of the time, there were no bees. Other times just one or two. There may be something else that they prefer blooming at the same time. 

I am glad you asked the question. I hope that someone more knowledgeable will share what they have observed.


----------



## mwbratt (Mar 14, 2011)

It is nasty to manage, but our bees like it; doesn't bloom long in our area (NW Florida).


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Bees pring in lot of pollen from it here. The pollen traps are full of it. The pollen tastes the way the rose smells. Delicious.


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

Your goverment at work I wouldn't care if it brought a hundred Lbs of honey a year I wouldn't wish this pest on no man.It's right up there with Kudzu.


----------



## frank59 (Jun 12, 2013)

If anybody wants to help, I'll pay $100 plus shipping for 2-3 lb of multiflora mature hips.
My vet recommended some extract for my old dog. I cannot find any in north FL.
Thanks, Frank


----------

